# Peta zeigt Veit Wilde an!



## 50er-Jäger (17. Juli 2020)

Da hat PETA dann aber viel zu tun, wenn die nun jeden Werbe/Trikotangler anzeigen wollen, der den Köder dem Fisch ins maul hängt...
Ist bei den ganzen Pfeifen doch schon Standard, Hauptsache der Köder ist gut zu sehen...


----------



## degl (17. Juli 2020)

Und wieder sammeln die "Tiergerechtsgerichteten" massenhaft Klicks im Web........is wohl billiger als Werbung

gruß degl


----------



## zokker (17. Juli 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> ... Hauptsache der Köder ist gut zu sehen...



Das ist ihr Job ...



degl schrieb:


> Und wieder sammeln die "Tiergerechtsgerichteten" massenhaft Klicks im Web.......



... und Spenden ... Geld ... Geld ... darum geht es doch letztendlich


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. Juli 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Das ist ihr Job ...
> 
> 
> 
> ... und Spenden ... Geld ... Geld ... darum geht es doch letztendlich



Dafür muss man nicht so mit den Fischen umgehen wie es zum Teil gemacht wird...
Abhaken und im Nachhinein den Köder präsentieren reicht auch, da muss man den fisch nicht vom Haken lösen und im den Haken noch mal einhängen...
Noch besser wird's ja wenn die Angelmarkenhu***n da noch den Köder wechseln oder die Angel und vergessen den Snap vom Vorfach wieder zu schließen und dies auf den Bildern/Videos zu sehen ist... 
Solche Angler und gerade einen Herrn Veit Wilde braucht kein Mensch...


----------



## Minimax (17. Juli 2020)

Je suis Veit!

...  na gut, also, ok, nicht direkt, aber selbst Veiti wünsch ich nicht die Aufmerksamkeit dieser Bekloppten


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Juli 2020)

Moin,

ich denke, dass man sich als Angler angreifbar machen kann.

Und die "Bekloppten" entscheiden dann nicht , die zeigen nur an.

Die Absichten des angezeigten Anglers sowie der Zweck der Präsentation der Fänge ist doch eindeutig und man kennt es aus der Szene.

Darüber braucht man einfach nicht zu diskutieren , das ergibt sich schon aus der Präsentation in der Öffentlichkeit.

Es ging nicht um das "ob" sondern um das "wann" der Anzeige

Und da spielt die Eigenverantwortung über das Handeln am Wasser die entscheidende Rolle - selbst verschuldet zum großen Teil.

Die Szene ist ja selbst unter Anglern nicht unumstritten und spaltet durch ihr grenzwertiges Verhalten leider die Anglerschaft an sich.

Die Eskapaden einiger schaden dem Ruf "der Angler"

Es gibt noch einen Tip für die nicht ganz so Schlauen :

Angeln in Holland ! 

R.S.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Juli 2020)

Er hat es geschafft, Veit zählt jetzt offiziell zu den ganz großen Anglern in Deutschland. Eine Auszeichnung von PETA ohne Konsequenz, aber mit Symbolcharakter, wie weit dieser Mann es doch in der Angelbranche gebracht hat.

Petri Heil Veit. Vielleicht auch von der Staatsanwaltschaft!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. Juli 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich denke, dass man sich als Angler angreifbar machen kann.
> 
> ...




Auch dort sind so Spin....er wie Wilde nicht gewollt genauso wenig wie TOTEZANDERDRILLER, deshalb ist wohl die Wanderheuschrecke jetzt bei uns an der Seenplatte sehr aktiv...

Diese Leute die sich so verhalten und so mit den Fischen umgehen zu Werbezwecken und dann noch so blöd sind und sich erwischen lassen, sollte nicht nur eine Anzeige von PETA bekommen, sondern auch mal anständig eine strafe aufgebrummt bekommen, damit die sich mal wieder merken und wissen das sie nix besonderes sind, auch wenn sie meinen sie könnten alles tun...


----------



## Minimax (17. Juli 2020)

@fuffihanta: Alles unter nem hissy fit tut's nicht, oder?


----------



## hanzz (17. Juli 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> TOTEZANDERDRILLER


Was bisher niemand beweisen und man auch nicht eindeutig erkennen konnte.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. Juli 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Was bisher niemand beweisen und man auch nicht eindeutig erkennen konnte.



Jo ich pudere mich auch immer mitm Klammerbeutel...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Juli 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Was bisher niemand beweisen und man auch nicht eindeutig erkennen konnte.



Die hellsten Kerzen auf der Torte schießen immer zuerst, danach wird gefragt.


----------



## hanzz (17. Juli 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Jo ich pudere mich auch immer mitm Klammerbeutel...


Ja mach doch. 
Danach kannste dann den ersten Stein werfen.


----------



## Minimax (17. Juli 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> TOTEZANDERDRILLER



Da können die Petas ja im Grunde nix dagegen haben.
War das nicht eigentlich der Dingens, nawieheissternoch, der Isaiasch, oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. Juli 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ja mach doch.
> Danach kannste dann den ersten Stein werfen.



Habe ich behauptet das ich nie einen Fehler mache? Nein...
Aber wenn stehe ich dazu oder habe den Arsch in der Hose und gebe es zu...
Dafür fehlen den beiden "Profis" hier aber die EIER...
Der eine löscht Postings, der andere geht Fragen einfach aus dem Weg in dem er sich auf Messen verpisst...haha wie sagt man, wer nix zu verbergen hat kann doch einfach sagen was los war/ist...


----------



## Minimax (17. Juli 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Habe ich behauptet das ich nie einen Fehler mache? Nein...
> Aber wenn stehe ich dazu oder habe den Arsch in der Hose und gebe es zu...
> Dafür fehlen den beiden "Profis" hier aber die EIER...
> Der eine löscht Postings, der andere geht Fragen einfach aus dem Weg in dem er sich auf Messen verpisst...haha wie sagt man, wer nix zu verbergen hat kann doch einfach sagen was los war/ist...



Mach Dir nix draus, wenn die Zanderschurken dank Peta (die ja eigentlich hier das Topic sind) hinter Gittern sind, kriegst Du bestimmt endlich deine eigene Kolumne in der F&F oder der Brigitte.  
... Möönsch Fuffi, jetzt lach doch mal...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. Juli 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mach Dir nix draus, wenn die Zanderschurken dank Peta (die ja eigentlich hier das Topic sind) hinter Gittern sind, kriegst Du bestimmt endlich deine eigene Kolumne in der F&F oder der Brigitte.
> ... Möönsch Fuffi, jetzt lach doch mal...




Mich wirst du in keiner Zeitschrift finden, muss mich beim angeln nicht prostituieren...

Du klar kann man lachen, nicht aber wenn diese Trikotangler an deinen Hausgewässern ihren Blödsinn abziehen und daraufhin die ganzen Zahnspangenyoutubebubies ankommen, weil die Heuschrecken mal wieder meinen jetzt müssen wir mal die und die Gewässer benutzen um ein wenig ins Gespräch zu kommen...
Frage mal die Leute an der Magdeburger Elbe, die haben ein riesen Grinsen im Gesicht wenn der Name Wilde fällt-NICHT!
Und auf sowas habe ich hier kein Bock...


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Juli 2020)

Es wird ihm nichts passieren, Er wie auch Peta bekommen nur Aufmerksamkeit!
Win/Win würde ich meinen.

Jürgen


----------



## Minimax (17. Juli 2020)

@50er-Jäger
Was ich versucht habe anzudeuten ist, das es nicht um die Defizite von Wilde als Angler und Mensch geht,  sondern darum das Peta mal wieder kräftig auf die Werbetrommel gehauen hat.
Da kannste Dich gerne so Veit du willst von Wilde abgrenzen in Deiner anglerischen Praxis- dem Karnevalsverein geht's nicht darum: Für Die sind wir alle, Veit, Du, Ich*, Hanzz, FF gleich schlimm- die wollen uns weghaben, und zwar alle und ersatzlos.


*also, mich vielleicht nicht, mit meinem guten Aussehen und meinem lausbübischen Charme komm ich durch, aber für alle anderen Angler siehts auf Planet Peta finster aus.

Edit: SO! Siehts mal aus, Taxi hat recht:


Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es wird ihm nichts passieren, Er wie auch Peta bekommen nur Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. Juli 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> @50er-Jäger
> Was ich versucht habe anzudeuten ist, das es nicht um die Defizite von Wilde als Angler und Mensch geht,  sondern darum das Peta mal wieder kräftig auf die Werbetrommel gehauen hat.
> Da kannste Dich gerne so Veit du willst von Wilde abgrenzen in Deiner anglerischen Praxis- dem Karnevalsverein geht's nicht darum: Für Die sind wir alle, Veit, Du, Ich*, Hanzz, FF gleich schlimm- die wollen uns weghaben.
> 
> ...




Bei den Leuten(Wilde und Co) hat PETA aber Recht und bekommt dieses hoffentlich auch vor Gericht mit einer Strafe für die entsprechenden Personen bestätigt...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Juli 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Frage mal die Leute an der Magdeburger Elbe, die haben ein riesen Grinsen im Gesicht wenn der Name Wilde fällt-NICHT!
> Und auf sowas habe ich hier kein Bock...



Die Stimme von Magdeburg im Anglerboard.   

Schon witzig, ich wohne ja an der Elbe, unweit der Landeshauptstadt, wo Veit seine Gummis schmettert. Hier gibt es noch so einige andere öffentliche Dienstleister zum Zanderfang und so gut wie niemand beschwert sich, ganz im Gegenteil, die Fänge werten die Region auf und sichern so auch die Umsätze/Existenzen.

Was du betreibst, ist nichts weiter, als üble Nachrede.


----------



## Esox 1960 (17. Juli 2020)

Laaaangweilig,dieser.....  von PETA !


----------



## jörn (17. Juli 2020)

Um welches Video geht es denn? Ist das noch online?


----------



## Meefo 46 (17. Juli 2020)

Es ist ja nichts neues und man weiß ja wie Peta vorgeht .Als Angler hat man da ja möglichkeiten diesem aus dem Wege zu gehen,wer dieses für nicht erforderlich hält muß mit Peta eben Rechnen.

Es ist für mich nur unverständlich das Peta sich nicht um die Zustände der Wasserkraft und Stromanlagen kümmert ,oder haben "SIE" Angst  sich mit diesen Betreibern der Blauen bzw Roten Stromerzeuger anzulegen?


----------



## hanzz (17. Juli 2020)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Peta sich nicht um die Zustände der Wasserkraft und Stromanlagen kümmert


Interessiert die einfach nicht. 
Damit holst du keine neuen Spender ab. 
Wasserkraft ist doch auch Öko und ganz sauber. 



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> hat DIE Angst sich mit diesen Betreibern der Blauen bzw Roten Stromerzeuger anzulegen


Kommt noch dazu


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Juli 2020)

Moin,

das Petra die Angelei abschaffen will , ist so.

Aber das schaffen sie nicht und sind daher auch keine reale Bedrohung ( m.M. nach )

Petra ist eine Randgruppe und hat keine Macht über die Angler.

Den Fuß in die Tür bekommt die Organisation, wenn man Ihnen etwas anbietet , was in der Vergangenheit schon als Tierquälerei sanktioniert wurde.

Bspw. das Posieren mit dem Fang , Hältern ,Wettangeln mit Lebendverwiegung ohne Hegeauftrag etc. welches über einen längeren Zeitraum erhebliche Schmerzen und Leid bei dem Wirbeltier Fisch auslöst ( rechtliche Auffassung abh. vom Einzelfall )

DAS ist ein Hebel für die - und nicht wenige Angler liefern den Angelgegnern Futter für ihre Anzeigen

An forderster Front bzgl. dieses Verhaltens stehen Berufs-Fischer wie eben auch der hier thematisierte.

Leider sind auf diese Weise auch Nachahmer betroffen, die sich an dem Verhalten der coolen Vorbilder orientieren.

Das nutzt Petra gern um generell die Angler zu diskreditieren.

Das ist schon ein Problem.

R.S.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Juli 2020)

Das PETA ständig irgendwelche Leute anzeigt um zu polarisieren, da sie dadurch mehr Spendengelder gewinnen... das dürfte mittlerweile bei jedem angekommen sein. Es ist doch mittlerweile bekannt, dass die Klötenhälse der PETA in einer Tour Anzeigen raushauen, die weder Hand noch Fuß haben. Und in vielen Fällen hat es diese Anzeigen nicht Mal gegeben, dafür aber die "bezahlten" News, die davon berichten damit es jeder mitbekommt.

Das wäre auch alles nicht so schlimm, denn verurteilt wird in der Regel keiner, wenn wir Angler uns nicht gegenseitig an die Gurgel gehen würden. Ganz gleich ob wir den betroffenen nun mögen oder nicht, wir sollten in dieser Situation zusammenhalten und zusammenarbeiten. Denn es wird unser gebliebtes Hobby, das ständig weiter eingeschränkt wird, dadurch angegriffen. Es wird global eine Stimmung geschaffen, die uns allen kein Vorteil in der Gesellschaft bringt. Und wenn wir uns dann noch gegenseitig an den Pranger stellen und uns gegenseitig mit der Lupe auf die Finger schauen, in der Hoffnung was falsch zu machen... dann bestätigen wir doch diese schlimme Stimmung innerhalb der Gesellschaft. Und dadurch verlieren wir alle.



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Auch dort sind so Spin....er wie Wilde nicht gewollt genauso wenig wie TOTEZANDERDRILLER, deshalb ist wohl die Wanderheuschrecke jetzt bei uns an der Seenplatte sehr aktiv...
> 
> Diese Leute die sich so verhalten und so mit den Fischen umgehen zu Werbezwecken und dann noch so blöd sind und sich erwischen lassen, sollte nicht nur eine Anzeige von PETA bekommen, sondern auch mal anständig eine strafe aufgebrummt bekommen, damit die sich mal wieder merken und wissen das sie nix besonderes sind, auch wenn sie meinen sie könnten alles tun...


Wollen wir jetzt alle möglichen und fiktiven Szenarien inkl. gewünschter Fakel- und Forken-Strafen hier im Thread durchkauen oder können wir zum Thema zurückkommen?
Das auch immer wieder diese alten Kamelen hochgeholt werden müssen, die so gar nichts mit diesem Thema zu tun haben. Hauptsache man kotzt seinen Frust den ganzen Tag anderen vor die Füße -.-


50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Mich wirst du in keiner Zeitschrift finden, muss mich beim angeln nicht prostituieren...


Schön wäre es, wenn dein abwertendes geheule hier auch leiser wäre. Falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist, dieses Forum gehört zu einer Angelzeitschrift. Und die wird von ganz vielen Menschen betrieben, die sich deiner Meinung nach prostituieren. Merkste selbst?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Juli 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Schön wäre es, wenn dein abwertendes geheule hier auch leiser wäre. Falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist, dieses Forum gehört zu einer Angelzeitschrift. Und die wird von ganz vielen Menschen betrieben, die sich deiner Meinung nach prostituieren. Merkste selbst?



Dann ist @Georg Baumann  ein Zuhälter?


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Juli 2020)

Untereinander kann und darf man unterschiedlicher Meinung sein, nach außen aber muss man eine einheitlich Stimme haben, besonders gegen selbsterklärten und selbsterklärenden "Feinden!
Wer als Gruppe/Interessengemeinschaft usw. keine einheitliche Stimme in seiner Außendarstellung hat , macht sich verwundbar.

Es geht nicht um die Person Veit! Persönliche Empfindungen nach außen getragen schwächen die Interessen der Gemeinschaft!


----------



## Meefo 46 (17. Juli 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Persönliche Empfindungen nach außen getragen schwächen die Interessen der Gemeinschaft!




Das ist ein guter Satz sollte mal einer den  Verbandlern zu lesen geben.


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Juli 2020)

Zusammenhalten?

In der Realität angelt doch jeder eher für sich ( inkl. Freundeskreis )

Sogar im Verein sind sich die Wenigsten völlig grün, das ist nunmal eine Tatsache - und völlig menschlich.

Wenn ich eine andere Auffassung vertrete und mich an die Vorschriften / geltende Rechtslage halte, dann bin ich 1. für mein Tun selbst verantwortlich und
2. habe ich es nicht nötig, dass mir von anderen Anglern Beiseitegesprungen wird.

Jeder ist für sein Tun SELBST verantwortlich und muss ggf. die Konsequenzen tragen.

Ich bin Autofahrer.

Weil "wir Autofahren" , muss ich dann auch Raser toll finden?

Verantwortung übernehmen die Eltern für einen, wenn man klein ist und später man selbst !

Mein Verständnis haben gewisse Angler am Wasser nicht - die interessieren sich ja auch nicht für mich .

Kommt gleich wieder das Rockzipfelgezuppe am heimischen Verbandskleidchen?

Lasst mal schön die Juristen entscheiden und gut ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Juli 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Zusammenhalten?



Selbst der egoistischste Wolf jagt im Rudel.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Juli 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Untereinander kann und darf man unterschiedlicher Meinung sein, nach außen aber muss man eine einheitlich Stimme haben, besonders gegen selbsterklärten und selbsterklärenden "Feinden!
> Wer als Gruppe/Interessengemeinschaft usw. keine einheitliche Stimme in seiner Außendarstellung hat , macht sich verwundbar.
> 
> Es geht nicht um die Person Veit! Persönliche Empfindungen nach außen getragen schwächen die Interessen der Gemeinschaft!



Du bist doch schon lange genug im Geschäft um die Wahrheit zu kennen. Hier in Mittelfranken zeigen die Gewässerwarte eines Vereins Angler eines anderen Vereins an, wenn die ihre Autos im Parkverbot abstellen, Vorstände des einen Vereins machen Fotos von "Kackstellen" und im Frühjahr kurzzeitig im Teich liegenden toten Karpfen und rennen damit zum Verpächter, um bei nächster Gelegenheit das Gewässer zu ergattern, Vorstände machen Gemeinderäten Kaufangebote für verpachtete Gewässer, obwohl dies laut Verbandssatzung untersagt ist usw.  

Es gibt keine Gemeinschaft der Angler, zumindest nicht in Bayern. Das Ganze ist ein tief zerstrittener Haufen.


----------



## Fruehling (17. Juli 2020)

Der hier so gerne eingeforderte Burgfrieden (innerlich zwar zerstritten aber nach außen bitteschön mit einer Stimme!) funktioniert in solchen Fällen einfach nicht.

Das gilt zumindest für die (oft selbsternannten) Gallionsfiguren, denen das Wohl der Anglerschaft nur dann am Herzen liegt, wenn es darum geht Umsätze zu generieren, damit deren Brötchengeber zufrieden ist.

Bleiben die Fragen, wie oft sich diese Melkkuh Anglerschaft vor den Karren dieser Egoisten und in vielen Fällen auch Narzissten spannen läßt und warum deren Aktivitäten nicht grundsätzlich ins "völlig ungefährliche" Ausland verlegt werden?


In einfacher Sprache: Warum sollte ich mich hinter einen Menschen stellen, dem ich nur dann wichtig bin, wenn ich die von ihm beworbenen Köder kaufe?


----------



## rippi (17. Juli 2020)

@Naturliebhaber Wie wahr, die Zustände in Bayern sind leider grotesk. Aus diesen Grund fordere ich schon lange die endgültige Abtretung Bayerns an Österreich unter Zwangsumsiedlung der ansässigen Industrie in die Sonderbewirtschaftungszone Ost.


----------



## Minimax (17. Juli 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> @Naturliebhaber Wie wahr, die Zustände in Bayern sind leider grotesk. Aus diesen Grund fordere ich schon lange die endgültige Abtretung Bayerns an Österreich unter Zwangsumsiedlung der ansässigen Industrie in die Sonderbewirtschaftungszone Ost.



Goldene Worte, rippi,
Angler, Kunstmäzen (psst. Ich weiss das hängst Du nicht gerne an die grosse Glocke), Selfmademan, Stilikone und nun auch Staatenlenker: Immer wenn Du einen scheinbar komplexen Sachverhalt aufgreifst, ist plötzlich alles so klar und luzide.

Ich weiss, Idole sind wie Sterne, man kann nach ihnen streben, aber sie nie erreichen-
Aber hast Du für all die kleinen rippi-monster da draussen einen Tip, einen Leitsatz dem wir folgen können?
Vielen herzlichen Dank im vorab, lieber rippi,
bises,
Dein treuer Fan
Minimax


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Juli 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du bist doch schon lange genug im Geschäft um die Wahrheit zu kennen. Hier in Mittelfranken zeigen die Gewässerwarte eines Vereins Angler eines anderen Vereins an, wenn die ihre Autos im Parkverbot abstellen, Vorstände des einen Vereins machen Fotos von "Kackstellen" und im Frühjahr kurzzeitig im Teich liegenden toten Karpfen und rennen damit zum Verpächter, um bei nächster Gelegenheit das Gewässer zu ergattern, Vorstände machen Gemeinderäten Kaufangebote für verpachtete Gewässer, obwohl dies laut Verbandssatzung untersagt ist usw.
> 
> Es gibt keine Gemeinschaft der Angler, zumindest nicht in Bayern. Das Ganze ist ein tief zerstrittener Haufen.



Möglicherweise reden wir aneinader vorbei. Abgesehen davon, dass das , was du da berichtest schrecklich und verachtenswert ist, aber "Gott sei Dank" nicht meine Erfahrungswelt widerspiegelt, ich kenne bisher friedliche und freundliche Koexistenz, oft sogar eine konstruktives Zusammenarbeit.
Sei dem egal nun: Was ich sagte, ist ja, intern kann man sich streiten und es wird gestritten; aber einem sich selbst erklärenden Feind wie PETrA muss man geschlossen gegenübertreten; und jede persönliche Empfindung gegenüber einem anderen, wie gegenüber Veit (wobei ja Namen in der Sache austauschbar sind), füttert den Feind in seiner Rechtfertigung, Legtimation seines feindlichen Tuns, eben beruhend und berufend auf die rechtgebenden Aussagen aus der bekämpften Gruppe.
Hier gilt es das Ganze zu sehen, auch um sich selbst zu schützen;
Das ist etwas ganz anderes, als dass sich Angler unter sich nicht grün sind, sollen diese sich gegenseitig anzeigen und bezicken und sich der Lächerlichkeit aussetzen ...


----------



## rippi (17. Juli 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Immer wenn Du einen scheinbar komplexen Sachverhalt aufgreifst, ist plötzlich alles so klar und luzide.


Ich sage immer: Komplexe Sachverhalte gibt es nicht, es gibt nur Leute, die denken ihre Probleme ließen sich nicht durch Gewalt, Alkohol oder Schikane lösen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Juli 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Der hier so gerne eingeforderte Burgfrieden (innerlich zwar zerstritten aber nach außen bitteschön mit einer Stimme!) funktioniert in solchen Fällen einfach nicht.
> 
> In einfacher Sprache: Warum sollte ich mich hinter einen Menschen stellen, dem ich nur dann wichtig bin, wenn ich die von ihm beworbenen Köder kaufe?



Du sprichst Veit also Schuldig, bevor ein Urteil gefällt wurde? Interessant.

Am Ende seit ihr den Bloggern, Youtubern, Autoren oder Teamanglern auch Scheißegal. Die Kollegen verdienen mit diesem Hobby oft kein Geld und sind nur "Just4Fun" dabei. Veit ist in erster Linie bei FTM angestellt und nicht der Narzisst vom Dienst. Glaubst du ernsthaft, das sich auch ein komplett umsichtiges und diplomatisches Verhalten seitens einer Person in der Öffentlichkeit ohne negative Bewertungen, Kritiken oder Störfeuer abzeichnen würde?

Und zur Vervollständigung: Dann kauf den Scheiss nicht, who cares?!


----------



## Fruehling (17. Juli 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du sprichst Veit also Schuldig, bevor ein Urteil gefällt wurde? Interessant.
> 
> Am Ende seit ihr den Bloggern, Youtubern, Autoren oder Teamanglern auch Scheißegal. Die Kollegen verdienen mit diesem Hobby oft kein Geld und sind nur "Just4Fun" dabei. Veit ist in erster Linie bei FTM angestellt und nicht der Narzisst vom Dienst. Glaubst du ernsthaft, das sich auch ein komplett umsichtiges und diplomatisches Verhalten seitens einer Person in der Öffentlichkeit ohne negative Bewertungen, Kritiken oder Störfeuer abzeichnen würde?
> 
> Und zur Vervollständigung: Dann kauf den Scheiss nicht, who cares?!



Entschuldige, mir war entgangen, daß es sich bei ihm um ein vorbildlich handelndes Individuum unserer Zunft handelt. 

Wenn "der Scheiß" nicht gekauft wird, haben er und seine Kolleg*innen ein Problem und genau das ist das Problem. Biete ich angeblich verkaufsfördernd trotzdem immer wieder meine Flanke an, wird das Maulen über Reaktionen (Peta ist hier beliebig austauschbar) schnell zum Katzenjammer (Hi Dennis! ).

Wie gehen eigentlich die Brötchengeber der Herrschaften mit solchen Schlagzeilen um? Werden Budgets erhöht, damit die Reisekosten nach NL bezahlt werden können, was "Werbung" dieser Art dauerhaft verhindern würde oder wird auch Veit verheizt und sucht sich jedes halbe Jahr einen neuen Chef?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Juli 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Wenn "der Scheiß" nicht gekauft wird, haben er und seine Kolleg*innen ein Problem und genau das ist das Problem. Biete ich angeblich verkaufsfördernd trotzdem immer wieder meine Flanke an, wird das Maulen über Reaktionen (Peta ist hier beliebig austauschbar) schnell zum Katzenjammer (Hi Dennis! ).



Wirst du nie raffen, weil nicht im Thema drin. Kein Mensch beschäftigt sich vor dem Kauf eines Seika Pro Supi Dupi Shad mit Veit Wilde seiner Vita, sondern seinen Fängen. In 9 von 10 Fällen zählen die Ergebnisse beim Angeln und nicht irgendwelche charakteristischen Soft Facts. Die Leute haben einen Problem, suchen die Lösung, finden den Experten, bilden sich ein Urteil anhand des Inhalts und kaufen das Produkt. Da schaut sich niemand den Beipackzettel an, ob der Zander nun in Holland oder *oh wie schlimm" in Deutschland gefangen und dann releast wurde.

Die Expertise und das Marketing zählen und da lockst du nunmal niemanden mit 20ger Barschen vom Ofen hervor. 99% der Bevölkerung lehnen auch Massentierhaltung oder schlechte Arbeitsbedingungen ab, trotzdem wird das billigste Produkt gekauft. Siehe Tönnies, da geht die Produktion auch munter weiter. Schnell etwaige Verbesserungen mimen und schon sind wir wieder im Geschäft. Und wenn Veit seine Produktreihe scheitert, legt FTM halt den nächsten Angler auf die Matte und zieht das Pferd neu auf. Easy Peasy. Da kannst du jammern wie du willst. Der Käufer bestimmt den Markt und die Richtung erkennt jeder Dumme. Nagut, fast jeder.


----------



## Fruehling (17. Juli 2020)

Ich bin nicht im Thema und jammere? Soso... 

Werbung scheint in der Angelbranche nach deinen Worten ganz anders zu funktionieren, als anderswo.

Selbstverständlich interessiert keinen Menschen die Vita eines Veit Wilde - das hat auch niemand behauptet - aber seinen Brötchengeber wird die negative Schlagzeile interessieren und darauf zielten meine Fragen, wie dort damit umgegangen wird, weil sie hausgemacht ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Juli 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht im Thema und jammere? Soso...
> 
> Werbung scheint in der Angelbranche nach deinen Worten ganz anders zu funktionieren, als anderswo.
> 
> Selbstverständlich interessiert keinen Menschen die Vita eines Veit Wilde - das hat auch niemand behauptet - aber seinen Brötchengeber wird die negative Schlagzeile interessieren und darauf zielten meine Fragen, wie dort damit umgegangen wird, weil sie hausgemacht ist.



Sein Brötchengeber hat diese Meldung auf FB mit wütenden Smileys geteilt. Du bist so drollig! 

Wir beide wissen doch, wie der Hase rennt. In 2 Wochen spricht kein Mensch mehr darüber und die Wobbler gehen über die Theke. Das war Werbung für Veit und PETA, mehr nicht. Alleine schon, das sich eine Tierrechtsorganisation auf einen Angler stößt, wird selbige bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nur in eine Richtung denken lassen: Was für ein Scheiss Verein!


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Juli 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die hellsten Kerzen auf der Torte schießen immer *zuletzt .....*
> 
> Habs mal bischen angepasst ....


----------



## Fruehling (17. Juli 2020)

Tote Zander, fischen im Schongebiet und Dornen im Auge der Pächter...
					

Moin,  in der jüngeren Vergangenheit wurden ja immer die Auswüchse der Angelprofis und Guides in ihren verschiedensten Facetten beleuchtet. Der Selbstvermarktungs- und Einnahmedruck vieler Guides und Artikelschreiberlinge lässt dabei offenbar vor wenig zurückschrecken. Das neueste Beispiel lässt...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Juli 2020)

Vorsicht, Affe wirft mit Kot.


----------



## Pescador (17. Juli 2020)

Obwohl ich fast mein gesamtes Leben bereits ein aktiver Angler bin, sehe ich mich definitiv nicht solidarisch mit einer "gesamten Anglerschaft". Dafür sind wir mit unseren Interessen und in unserer Haltung viel zu unterschiedlich. Ich habe am Wasser beim Fischen, und besonders als langjähriger Fischereiaufseher mit Anglern zu tun gehabt, mit welchen ich mich niemals identifizieren könnte.

Ebenso ablehnenswert ist eben das kommerzialisierte Angeln, bei welchem das Tier zum Sportobjekt degradiert, und Tierschutz als reaktionär und nur als lästige Pflicht verstanden wird.

Leute die ihr Geld verdienen, indem sie sich am Rande des Tierschutzes bewegen, müssen nun mal mit Protest rechnen. Toll kann ich solche "Angler" nicht finden, und ich muss mich schon gar nicht mit ihnen solidarisieren...


----------



## Minimax (17. Juli 2020)

Aber Jungs,
ich komm nicht so ganz mit, wer hier wen mag,o der nicht mag, aber ganz grundlegend:

Peta ist schon Scheixxe, oder?


----------



## Pescador (17. Juli 2020)

Klar. Das sind Illusionisten. Und völlig unseriös.


----------



## Fruehling (17. Juli 2020)

Pescador schrieb:


> ...Leute die ihr Geld verdienen, indem sie sich am Rande des Tierschutzes bewegen, müssen nun mal mit Protest rechnen. Toll kann ich solche "Angler" nicht finden, und ich muss mich schon gar nicht mit ihnen solidarisieren...



Genau das ist der Punkt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. Juli 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Vorsicht, Affe wirft mit Kot.



Seinerzeit mehrere Äffchen , die sich mit übelsten Sachen beschmissen. 

Man folge nur dem Link von Fruehling


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Juli 2020)

Pescador schrieb:


> Obwohl ich fast mein gesamtes Leben bereits ein aktiver Angler bin, sehe ich mich definitiv nicht solidarisch mit einer "gesamten Anglerschaft". Dafür sind wir mit unseren Interessen und in unserer Haltung viel zu unterschiedlich. Ich habe am Wasser beim Fischen, und besonders als langjähriger Fischereiaufseher mit Anglern zu tun gehabt, mit welchen ich mich niemals identifizieren könnte.
> 
> Ebenso ablehnenswert ist eben das kommerzialisierte Angeln, bei welchem das Tier zum Sportobjekt degradiert, und Tierschutz als reaktionär und nur als lästige Pflicht verstanden wird.
> 
> Leute die ihr Geld verdienen, indem sie sich am Rande des Tierschutzes bewegen, müssen nun mal mit Protest rechnen. Toll kann ich solche "Angler" nicht finden, und ich muss mich schon gar nicht mit ihnen solidarisieren...



Zumindest ICH habe niemlas gesagt, dass man sich mit diesen Personen solidarisieren soll oder muss.
Das geht an all dem vorbei, was hier gesagt wurde; man kann weiter vom Kontext sinnfrei abschweifen und auch nun den Mann im Mond konstruieren.

Angesprochen ist eine ganz andere Ebene.


----------



## geomas (18. Juli 2020)

HÄ??


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Juli 2020)

Man könnte ja fast den Eindruck gewinnen, manchen hier ist es ganz recht, dass PETrA den Wilde angezeigt hat, selbst wenn es PETrA gar nicht um die Person Wilde geht, sondern um den Kampf gegen Angler.
Aber manchen hier, im Gegensatz zu PETrA, geht es um die Person Wilde, und er billigt aus persönlichen Präferenzen in diesem Fall PETrAs Kampf gegen die Anglerschaft.


----------



## zokker (18. Juli 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ...
> selbst wenn es PETrA gar nicht um die Person Wilde geht, sondern um den Kampf gegen Angler.
> ...



Was für ein Blödsinn, denen geht es um PR und zu guter Letzt nur um Geld ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Juli 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Was für ein Blödsinn, denen geht es um PR und zu guter Letzt nur um Geld ...



Man kann die Postings anderer als Blödsinn bezeichnen oder nicht, egal

PETrA hat als Ziel, Angeln und Fischen zu unterbinden, Angler sind Feinde; das ist ihre erklärte Ideologie und dokumentiert sich mit ihren öffentlichen Aktivitäten gegen Angeln. Das gilt abzuwehren.

Ob PETrA damit Geld scheffelt und ob und wer sich damit bereichert, ist mir scheissegal.


----------



## alexpp (18. Juli 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt.


Nein, ist es nicht. Inzwischen gibt es genug Angler, die sich freuen, wenn ihnen ein guter Fisch im Drill vom Haken geht. Das schreiben sie zumindest in Foren. Ich sag nur, kranke Gesellschaft, die hier erzogen wird. Wieso angelt man dann überhaupt, geht mir echt nicht in den Kopf.


----------



## zokker (18. Juli 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ...
> PETrA hat als Ziel, Angeln und Fischen zu unterbinden,
> ...



PetX hat das Ziel Prozesse zu führen, damit PR zu machen und Spenden abzuräumen ... denen ist schon klar das sie gegen ein Millionenheer von Anglern, Jägern usw nicht ankommen werden ...



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Man kann die Postings anderer als Blödsinn bezeichnen oder nicht, egal



Tschuldigung, sollte nicht persönlich sein


----------



## Pescador (18. Juli 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> Nein, ist es nicht. Inzwischen gibt es genug Angler, die sich freuen, wenn ihnen ein guter Fisch im Drill vom Haken geht. Das schreiben sie zumindest in Foren. Ich sag nur, kranke Gesellschaft, die hier erzogen wird. Wieso angelt man dann überhaupt, geht mir echt nicht in den Kopf.


Ich verstehe die Aussage von diesem Text leider nicht ...


----------



## alexpp (18. Juli 2020)

Pescador schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Aussage von diesem Text leider nicht ...


Manche Angler sind inzwischen so von C&R und Tierwohl besessen, dass sie halt wie oben beschrieben denken und handeln. Ich will jetzt absolut nichts gegen C&R schreiben, nur artet das machmal echt aus. Ist in diesem Forum bei weitem nicht so schlimm, wie im BA.


----------



## Meefo 46 (18. Juli 2020)

Moin .Wenn ich so einige Aussagen Lese wundert es mich nicht das wir uns nicht einig werden können auch nicht gegen eine Organisation wie Peta.

Jeder soll für mich nach seiner Fashion glücklich werden aber auch mit den Konsequenzen Leben ,nur was mir fehlt ist der Respekt der Person gegenüber.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Juli 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> Manche Angler sind inzwischen so von C&R und Tierwohl besessen, dass sie halt wie oben beschrieben denken und handeln. Ich will jetzt absolut nichts gegen C&R schreiben, nur artet das machmal echt aus. Ist in diesem Forum bei weitem nicht so schlimm, wie im BA.



Hallo,

na ja, wenn ich einen Hecht mit so bis runde 70 cm wieder verliere, ist das mir auch recht; erstens habe ich keine Arbeit damit und zweitens schont das den Fisch.
Ich bin allerdings auch kein C&Rler, nur ist mein "Entnahmefenster" eben höher.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Pescador (18. Juli 2020)

alexpp schrieb:


> Manche Angler sind inzwischen so von C&R und Tierwohl besessen, dass sie halt wie oben beschrieben denken und handeln. Ich will jetzt absolut nichts gegen C&R schreiben, nur artet das machmal echt aus. Ist in diesem Forum bei weitem nicht so schlimm, wie im BA.


Nun ja, wobei Tierwohl und C&R bekanntlich nicht zwingend in die gleiche Richtung gehen.
Das ist ja auch das delikate an der Berufsgilde des Herrn Wilde. Exponieren lebender Fänge vor der Kamera mit anschließendem Zurücksetzen. Dies möglichst häufig und offensichtlich ohne Verwertungsabsicht und nur zu kommerziellen Zwecken.

Es ist ein völlig anderes Ding und auch moralisch durchaus vertretbar, wenn ich einen Fisch zurücksetze weil er einem sinnvollen Entnahmefenster nicht entspricht, und einen anderen Fisch für die Küche entnehme.
Den kann man ja dann auch, wenn er bereits abgeschlagen ist, und es einem denn so wichtig sein sollte, stundenlang fotografieren. Gern auch jedes mal mit einem anderen Kunstköder im Maul ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Juli 2020)

In meinen Augen ist die PeTA vor allen Dingen eines - nervig. Daher sollte man ihr nicht zu viel Aufmerksamkeit zukommen lassen.
Lasst das lieber die vermeintlich tierlieben "Stars & Sternchen" machen, mit ihren hübsch eingekleideten und total vermenschlichten Chihuahuas.

Die PeTA scheint mir bei all ihrem Treiben auch nur bedingt gefährlich. Denn wie viele hier bereits festgestellt haben, münden diverse PeTA-Anzeigen
letztlich oftmals einfach in wechselseitiger PR und das war es dann auch schon. Umso weniger Aufmerksamkeit man also diesen Anzeigen widmet,
umso weniger PR erhält dieser zwielichtige Verein.


----------



## degl (18. Juli 2020)

4 Seiten-Trööt.........goile PR-Aktion fürs "Petra-Pack"......................... 

gruß degl


----------



## Tricast (18. Juli 2020)

Es ist jedenfalls traurig wieviel Aufmerksamkeit diese amerikanische Sekte von den deutschen Journalisten und Medien bekommt.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## fishhawk (18. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



degl schrieb:


> goile PR-Aktion fürs "Petra-Pack"



Wobei ich glaube, dass es sich hier im board eher um negative PR handelt.

Würde mich sehr wundern, wenn einer der boardies hier denen ne Spende zukommen lässt, egal was er nun von Veit hält.



Tricast schrieb:


> diese amerikanische Sekte



Geht es hier nicht um einen im deutschen e.V. , der auch noch als gemeinnützig anerkannt ist?



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Es ist für mich nur unverständlich das Peta sich nicht um die Zustände der Wasserkraft und Stromanlagen kümmert ,oder haben "SIE" Angst sich mit diesen Betreibern der Blauen bzw Roten Stromerzeuger anzulegen?



Vielleicht hilft Dir das beim Verständnis weiter:

https://www.gerati.de/2015/06/13/peta-macht-auf-oeko-strom-tierleidfrei/

Über solche Praktiken aufzuklären finde ich besser als sie zu ignorieren.


----------



## Esox 1960 (18. Juli 2020)

PETA-Tierheim: 1.800 Hunde und Katzen euthanasiert - wir-sind-tierarzt.de
					

"Ein Schlachthaus für Heimtiere". Eine US-NGO führt seit Jahren einen zugespitzten Kampf gegen die Tierrechtler – mit Todeszahlen aus einem PETA-Tierheim.



					www.wir-sind-tierarzt.de
				




So viel zum Thema,............ Tierschützer !


----------



## Koalabaer (18. Juli 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> Es ist jedenfalls traurig wieviel Aufmerksamkeit diese amerikanische Sekte von den deutschen Journalisten und Medien bekommt.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Peta verkündet letztendlich nur jenes, was von ,,Oben'' gewollt ist!
wer dieses perfide Spiel durchschaut... versteht zumindest, wer die Strippen zieht.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Minimax (18. Juli 2020)

Koalabaer schrieb:


> Peta verkündet letztendlich nur jenes, was von ,,Oben'' gewollt ist!
> wer dieses perfide Spiel durchschaut... versteht zumindest, wer die Strippen zieht.



Kicher, welche Buhmanntruppe ist´s denn diesmal, deren klandestines und boshaftes Wirken ne vermeintlich komplexe Welt verständlich macht? Guglmänner z.B. hatten wir noch nicht.


----------



## Koalabaer (18. Juli 2020)

Koalabaer schrieb:


> Peta verkündet letztendlich nur jenes, was von ,,Oben'' gewollt ist!



schönes Beispiel ist hier die Großschlachterei ,, Tönnies''

... denkt  hier wirklich jemand, genau diese Zustände sind nicht bekannt?

PS: mit Verschwörungstheorie hat das ganz sicher nichts zu tun!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Koalabaer (18. Juli 2020)

macht nur Stress, daher gelöscht.



Gruß Jörg


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Juli 2020)

Koalabaer schrieb:


> Peta verkündet letztendlich nur jenes, was von ,,Oben'' gewollt ist!
> wer dieses perfide Spiel durchschaut... versteht zumindest, wer die Strippen zieht.
> 
> Gruß Jörg


Sind die Klingonen jetzt auch gegen uns?


----------



## Koalabaer (19. Juli 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Sind die Klingonen jetzt auch gegen uns?


Das kann ich dir nicht sagen!
Stell dir einfach die Frage: wer und warum setzt sich auf der Erde durch?
(die besseren Argumente,,Waffen'' sind ein Argument!)
Gehe mal davon aus: ist sicherlich,,Weltweit'' so. 

Ob die jetzt Klingonen, Romulaner oder sonst wie heißen ,ist eigentlich egal.

PS: habe hier einen  Ferengi (kümmert sich um meine Geldanlage).  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Juli 2020)

Koalabaer schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir nicht sagen!
> Stell dir einfach die Frage: wer und warum setzt sich auf der Erde durch?
> (die besseren Argumente,,Waffen'' sind ein Argument!)
> Gehe mal davon aus: ist sicherlich,,Weltweit'' so.
> ...


ach du Scheixxe, der Untergang naht


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Juli 2020)

Da PETA nicht zwischen "gutem Angler" und "schlechtem Angler" differenziert, darf man als Angler solche Anzeigen nie positiv betrachten. Mit Veit Wilde hat es aus meiner Sicht aber jemanden getroffen, dem ich als Angler sehr negativ gegenüberstehe. Er verdient sein Geld mit der Promotion von C&R-Angeln auf Zander. Wer sich mal intensiv mit der Sterblichkeitsrate zurückgesetzter Zander auseinandergesetzt hat, sollte verstehen, was er damit anrichtet. Die Jungangler in meinem Verein bekommen von mir dazu regelmäßig einen kleinen Vortrag gehalten und den Link zu dieser Studie: https://havelritter.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Thesis_BA_Hallerman.pdf

C&R auf Karpfen und Hecht ist völlig ok, C&R auf Zander ist aus Perspektive der Bestandserhaltung ein No Go. Und genau das propagiert dieser Typ.


----------



## gründler (19. Juli 2020)

Ingrid Newkirk – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Wer nen bißchen Zeit hat und forscht welche Verbindungen etc. da bestehen kann sich selbst ein Bild machen wer da alles mit drin steckt......

Koalabär liegt da nicht so falsch.............aber ich verstehe das es einfacher ist nur zu bölken usw. als mal paar Std. Tage,Wochen zu recha......

Aber ich bin wieder raus hier...... besser is das........auch wenn ich hier sehr viel zu sagen könnte,aber ganz ehrlich...... manchen Wünsche ich sie dürften das alles mal erleben was ich mit diesen Orgas schon erlebt habe und z.t immer noch erlebe...... inklusive versuchter Anschläge die auch zum Tot führen können etc.

Dagegen ist ne Anzeige gegen Angler nur nen Witz......


----------



## fishhawk (19. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mit Veit Wilde hat es aus meiner Sicht aber jemanden getroffen, dem ich als Angler sehr negativ gegenüberstehe



Ich auch, ist mir in dem Fall aber egal.

Den radikalen Tierrechtlern stehe ich noch wesentlich negativer gegenüber.

Dass die nun auch noch mit dem Segen des Kumi in Schulen ihre Ideologie in Kindergehirne indoktrinieren dürfen, zeigt wohin das Pendel schlägt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Juli 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Dass die nun auch noch mit dem Segen des Kumi in Schulen ihre Ideologie in Kindergehirne indoktrinieren dürfen, zeigt wohin das Pendel schlägt.



Hast du dazu eine Quelle?


----------



## fishhawk (19. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

z.B. hier : 






Botschaft:  Tiere fühlen und empfinden ebenso wie Menschen.

Lernziel wurde erreicht, wie man bei 4:48 sehen kann.  "Die werden ganz jung geschlachtet. Das ist wie wenn man ein Kind hat und das wird dann umgebracht."

Oder hier:

https://www.petazwei.de/tierrechtsreferenten

Die sollen monatlich bis zu 30 Schulbesuche durchführen.

Wenn einem Typen wie VW die Angelerlaubnis entzogen würde, hätte ich kein Mitleid.

Wenn er von Tierrechtlern angezeigt wird, hat er trotzdem meine Solidarität.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Juli 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Dass die nun auch noch mit dem Segen des Kumi in Schulen ihre Ideologie in Kindergehirne indoktrinieren dürfen, zeigt wohin das Pendel schlägt.



Und genau da liegt eins der größten Probleme für uns.
Das Volk bekommt eine Gehirnwäsche und unsere führenden Verbandsleute sagen man solle die blos nicht zu ernst nehmen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Juli 2020)

Zu dem Tierschutzvideo:

Das ganze fand in einer Schule statt, nicht aber im Unterricht, sondern in einer außerunterrichtlichen AG Tierschutz; das Ministerium hat sofort massiven Protest von Elternschaft, Lehrerschaft  wie auch Bauerbund, Landfrauenvereinigungen und was es da so gibt  bekommen wie die Schule auch. Die Schule ist nun angehalten, ausgewogen die andere Sichtweise zu zeigen, was von Referenten der Bauernschaft und deren Aktionen im Rahmen dieser AG wahrgenommen wird. Die Schule hat die AG nicht auf ihrer Homepage als exracurriculares Angebot der Schule.
Man darf nun diese Angelegenheit durchaus differenziert und ausgewogen betrachten und muss dies nicht mehr so einseitig sehen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. Juli 2020)

Eine raffinierte Geldmaschine mit ausgeklügelten System von der finanziellen seit betrachtet... Der an der Spitze darf die Scheine zählen und sich freuen... Die Anhänger „Hampelmänner“ erledigen den Rest für ihm und er reibt sich die Hände...
Also im diesen Sinne :
Jeden Morgen steht ein Dummer auf, man muss ihm nur finden !!!


----------



## fishhawk (19. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die Schule ist nun angehalten, ausgewogen die andere Sichtweise zu zeigen,



Gut, dass das nun so ist. 

Schlecht, dass da erst Druck von oben notwendig war. 

 Besonders bei politischen und ideologischen Themen sollte man das von Schulen grundsätzlich erwarten können.

Dann hoffen wir mal, dass das an den anderen Schulen, an denen die Tierrechtsreferenten ihre 30 Unterrichtsbesuche pro Monat durchführen, automatisch passiert.



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Jeden Morgen steht ein Dummer auf, man muss ihm nur finden !!!



Nicht nur einer, wenn man sich das Spendenaufkommen so ansieht.

Bei Anglern findet man aber auch nicht nur die hellsten Kerzen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Juli 2020)

Das Thema heißt Petra zeigt V.W. an.

Ich kann weder der einen Partei ( Wilde ) noch  der anderen Partei ( Tierrechts-Extremisten ) , etwas Positives abgewinnen.

Beide "arbeiten" auf Ihre Weise - wenn man es im Kern betrachtet , fragwürdig - ggf. strafrechtlich relevant.

Ich brauch sowas am Wasser nicht , beide schaden dem Ansehen der Angler, meine Meinung.

R.S.


----------



## kati48268 (20. Juli 2020)

Ich lese ständig was von _"besser keine Aufmerksamkeit"_ hier.

Das muss wohl immer noch an der alten VDSF-/DAFV-"Strategie" liegen, 
die Anglern Mantra-mässig eingebläut wurd, 
_"man solle P€ta doch ignorieren"_.
Diese "Strategie" ist nicht nur komplett gescheitert, 
sie war auch nichts anderes als der Versuch,
das Nichtstun gut verkaufen.
Aber es wirkt immer noch, wie ich sehe.

P€ta verdient nicht durch Klicks, zumindest nicht in Anglermedien.
Die Aufmerksamkeit der eigenen Anhängerschaft ist ihnen sowieso sicher.
Ab & zu ein Schuss in die Anglerschaft erinnert diese daran, 
dass niemand vor ihnen ge"veit" ist,
aber sonst haben sie auch gar nix von Aufmerksamkeit bei Anglern,
also schadet es eben gerade nicht, durch solche Meldungen die Anglerschaft zu warnen.
Aufmerksamkeit in der Gesellschaft, ja, das ist bares Geld wert,
aber die lesen unsere Foren/Gazetten nicht,
also hört doch mal auf, euch nass zu machen, 
wenn so eine Meldung erscheint und diskutiert wird.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (20. Juli 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wer sich mal intensiv mit der Sterblichkeitsrate zurückgesetzter Zander auseinandergesetzt hat, sollte verstehen, was er damit anrichtet. Die Jungangler in meinem Verein bekommen von mir dazu regelmäßig einen kleinen Vortrag gehalten und den Link zu dieser Studie: https://havelritter.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Thesis_BA_Hallerman.pdf
> 
> C&R auf Karpfen und Hecht ist völlig ok, C&R auf Zander ist aus Perspektive der Bestandserhaltung ein No Go. Und genau das propagiert dieser Typ.



Die Studie bezieht sich nur auf untermaßige Zander, die bekanntermaßen besonders empfindlich sind. Ob die hohe Sterblichkeit bei großen Laichzandern gilt?

Das lange herumhantieren kapitaler Zander für Fotozwecke zwecks eigener Vermarktung ist für mich auch ein NoGo, zumindest wenn der Kapitale zwecks Bestandsschonung zurück gesetzt werden soll. Das Titelfoto zeigt den Zander auch nicht direkt an der Wasserlinie bei niedrigen Temperaturen. 
Diese Foto über alles Mentalität geht mir schon lange auf die ...., wenn die Fische überleben sollen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Juli 2020)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich lese ständig was von _"besser keine Aufmerksamkeit"_ hier.
> 
> Das muss wohl immer noch an der alten VDSF-/DAFV-"Strategie" liegen,
> die Anglern Mantra-mässig eingebläut wurd,
> ...



Unsinn,

gescheitert ist der Versuch, das angeln zu verbieten.

Und das wird er auch weiterih, die Tradition Angeln existiert seit hunderten von Jahren - tausenden vielleicht.

Fischen mit Verwertungsabsicht ist überhaupt kein Problem.

Nur exponierte Clowns am Wasser sind das Problem.

Petra interessiert - weiterhin - nicht die Bohne, Die *wollen*, *können aber nicht.*

Die finkenbeinschen "Verschwörungstheorien" sehen da natürlich anders aus ( inkl. althergebrachten Verbandsbashing ), arbeiten sie doch (nur) mit Ängsten, statt gesundem Selbstvertrauen !

Ganz locker durch die Hose atmen .

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (20. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Die Studie bezieht sich nur auf untermaßige Zander, die bekanntermaßen besonders empfindlich sind



So wirklich brauchbare Ergebnisse bringt diese Studie nicht, denn die Kontrollgruppe zeigte ja ebenfalls ziemliche Ausfallerscheinungen, weshalb sie dann ganz aus der Beobachtung raus genommen wurde.

Dass untermaßige Zander empfindlicher reagieren können als größere Fische erscheint trotzdem ziemlich plausibel.
Dass größere und kapitale Zander in C&R-Gewässern wie z.B. in den Niederlanden auch über längere Zeiträume mehrfach gefangen werden, ist m.W. Tatsache.

Und dass Zander allgemein etwas  weniger robust sind als Karpfen auch.

Ob VW C&R auf untermaßige Zander propagiert, weiß ich nicht. 

Das war aber m.W. auch nicht der Tatvorwurf der Anzeige.

Hier geht es um die Strategie der "Stigmatisierung des Angelns".

Also Angler in den Medien in ein schlechtes Licht rücken, egal ob nun gegen Vorschriften verstoßen wurde oder nicht.

Wird ja auch regelmäßig bei Gemeinschafts- oder Schnupperangeln etc. gemacht.


----------



## harzsalm (20. Juli 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Petra interessiert - weiterhin - nicht die Bohne, Die *wollen*, *können aber nicht.*


 Peta will  pinkeln wie  die großen,bekommt aber zum Glück ,das Bein nicht hoch!!


----------



## kati48268 (20. Juli 2020)

Ach, was hab ich die rosa Brille vermisst.


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> gescheitert ist der Versuch, das angeln zu verbieten.


Ist der Versuch denn schon abgeschlossen?
Deren Strategie ist ja nicht ein "wumms", um im Politiksprech zu bleiben,
sondern die Taktik a la Salami.

Und nun überleg mal, meine Schmerle,
wie das Angeln reglementiert war, als du begonnen hast,
wie es heute aussieht,
und wie der temporäre Einschränkungs-Kurven-Verlauf so aussieht.

Im Normalfall würd ich nun zum Abschluss salopp fragen, "merkste was",
aber in deinem Fall muss ich es ja konkretisieren,
"vorausgesetzt, du würdest was merken wollen, ..."


----------



## fishhawk (20. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und nun überleg mal, meine Schmerle,
> wie das Angeln reglementiert war, als du begonnen hast,  wie es heute aussieht,



Würde ich zwar nicht alles als direkten Erfolg der Tierrechtler verbuchen, aber nen gewissen Einfluss auf bestimmte Parteien und Entscheidungen von Behörden scheint es durchaus zu geben.


----------



## angler1996 (20. Juli 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Würde ich zwar nicht alles als direkten Erfolg der Tierrechtler verbuchen, aber nen gewissen Einfluss auf bestimmte Parteien und Entscheidungen von Behörden scheint es durchaus zu geben.



Ne -Du kannst da gern die Tierschützer und Grüne ( teilweise ) noch mit dazu nehmen. Gut manches , was man vor 40 Jahren gemacht hat , muss vielleicht nicht mehr sein
( was eigentlich?? ) und ich bin kein Fan von Fangbildern und der zugehörigen Szene - nur daraus Feindbilder für mich zu machen ? Nein , die sitzen woanders .

Gruß A.


----------



## fishhawk (20. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



angler1996 schrieb:


> Nein , die sitzen woanders .



Die sitzen leider überall, auch in den eigenen Reihen.

Ich bin zum Beispiel der Meinung, dass der Einfluss des Herrn Drosse nicht unbedingt ein Segen für die Anglerschaft war.
Aber da scheiden sich die Geister innerhalb der Anglerzunft.

Beim Thema Tierrechtler hoffentlich nicht.


----------



## angler1996 (20. Juli 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die Geister scheiden sich da bei uns beiden auch nicht, wo ist der Winke Winke Smilie??


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> wo ist der Winke Winke Smilie??




Kannst mit nem Besen winken...

Der ist aber vmtl. eher für Frauen gedacht.....


----------



## Mr. Sprock (20. Juli 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft Dir das beim Verständnis weiter:
> 
> https://www.gerati.de/2015/06/13/peta-macht-auf-oeko-strom-tierleidfrei/
> 
> Über solche Praktiken aufzuklären finde ich besser als sie zu ignorieren.



Ist das der einzige, der momentan aktiv etwas gegen die tut und auch deren Machenschaften aufdeckt?
Den müsste man für seine Arbeit unterstützen:
https://www.youtube.com/c/SilvioHarnos/videos


----------



## Mr. Sprock (20. Juli 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> C&R auf Karpfen und Hecht ist völlig ok, C&R auf Zander ist aus Perspektive der Bestandserhaltung ein No Go. Und genau das propagiert dieser Typ.


In Gewässern, wo C&R zum Standard gehört, findest du viele verstümmelte Karpfen mit weggerissenen Mäulern. Daher erscheint mir C+R bei Karpfen auch ungeeignet, zumindest, wenn mit schwerem Gerät gefischt wird, oder man sein Gerät nicht zu bedienen weiß.


----------

